# Goat!



## foxsgurl (Aug 15, 2005)

This goat is such an attention hogger. It cracked me up the whole time we were at 'the farm zoo,' as they called it.

Keep in mind, I haven't even edited them in the slightest. 












Thanks for looking. :mrgreen:


----------



## aprilraven (Aug 15, 2005)

is that a pigmy goat?? i used to have goats... they are the funniest things... these are good, really..

my goats loved to climb on anything, and they would...you'd come home and one had figured out how to climb this low tree..and she would...and here she would be on the bottom branch... goat in a tree...adult goat..big..... many a drunk friend quit drinking after seeing her there.. we would just pretend we didnt see anything.... too dang funny... 

 really cool shots...


----------



## foxsgurl (Aug 15, 2005)

Thank you. I'm not sure about this one's about this ones exact breed, but I do love pigmy goats. At my mom's last job her boss had a bunch of pigmy goats, whenever they had babies I would go over to there house to sit and snuggle with the babies. They're so cute. 

I wish I had gotten some more pictures of that little guy, he and my baby cousins (...not to mention my b/f...) were trying to get over the fence to play with each other.


----------



## dalebe (Aug 15, 2005)

great pics! they certainly have lots of character, and are very freindly.


----------

